# Volumized Hair with Curls



## Pythia (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey girls!

I'm looking to do that look a lot of celebrities have where it's volumised at the crown, then straight down with curls at the middle/bottom.

When I do it with my tongs, the curl seems to go too far up or doesn't register at all. I think I do it too tightly as well. 

Holly Madison has this style a lot.

















Has anyone any idea how to do this style?

Thanks!


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 31, 2008)

i use a volumizing shampoo/conditioner and then let my hair air dry for a bit. then i put volumizing mousse and use medium or large velcro rollers concentrating on the crown and sides of the crown. you can add some on the lower parts of your head too if you want. then you can either let it air dry or blow dry it, and when it's fairly dry i lightly spray hairspray where the crown rollers are, and take them all out. i loosen up the curls with my fingers if i think they're too tight, or touch up with a curling iron if i think they're not curly enough, and set with more hairspray. hope that helped =]


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 2, 2008)

I wear my hair like this everyday. It's really easy once you get the hang of hot rollers. Also, you're going to have to have layers to achieve that look. 

I have long, fine, straight hair. I start out applying Aussies Leave in Conditioner + Mousse throughout the ends of my dry hair. (I also apply it the night before when it's still wet and let it air dry). 

I use 2 sets or rollers. I use large velvet rollers only on the top of my head and around the sides of the top of my head. This gives it volume and a little bend at the ends. Then for all my hair underneath I use hot rollers that are hard plastic with the little teeth in them. Depending on the weather, sometimes I spray each individual section with hairspray before I roll it. Other days I just give it a quick spritz all over my head before I start rolling it. 

Let them set for at least 20 minutes. The longer you leave them in, the better they'll hold. Take them out, & give your hair a quick shake (DO NOT BRUSH!). I then backcomb (tease, whatever you wanna call it) all the pieces that I rolled in the velvet rollers and then set it with extreme hold hairspray. 

If you need me to post some pics of the kinds of rollers I'm talking about, I will. 

Hope this helps! :0)


----------



## Pythia (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks so much girls, that's really helpful!

Ok, so the key parts seem to be mousse, rollers and hairspray.
I've got to get myself some proper rollers so!

I mainly want to do this style at nights out and at the weekend as I straighten my hair for work.
My hair is in layers with a side fringe too. The longest bits would almost touch my nipple (!!!) at the front. 

Yes, xtiffineyx, that would be great if you would post pictures I will need to buy similar ones so I might as well buy the right ones!

Thanks so much!


----------



## kaexbabey (Apr 2, 2008)

oh yeah i forgot to add in what xtiffineyx said .. layers and teasing are a must! well layers are, i think it's fine w/o teasing sometimes. but w/o layers, it'll just look kinda blah and just sit there, and for extra glam definitely tease ;P


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pythia* 

 
_Thanks so much girls, that's really helpful!

Ok, so the key parts seem to be mousse, rollers and hairspray.
I've got to get myself some proper rollers so!

I mainly want to do this style at nights out and at the weekend as I straighten my hair for work.
My hair is in layers with a side fringe too. The longest bits would almost touch my nipple (!!!) at the front. 

Yes, xtiffineyx, that would be great if you would post pictures I will need to buy similar ones so I might as well buy the right ones!

Thanks so much!_

 
Okay, here is a link to ones that I use on the bottom (longest parts of my hair):

Remington Solutions Tangle-Free Hair Setter, 20 Rollers - Wal-Mart

And here are the ones that I use on the top: 

Conair Jumbo Ion Shine Instant Heat Soft Hair Setter, 12 Rollers - Wal-Mart



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_oh yeah i forgot to add in what xtiffineyx said .. layers and teasing are a must! well layers are, i think it's fine w/o teasing sometimes. but w/o layers, it'll just look kinda blah and just sit there, and for extra glam definitely tease ;P_

 

Yes, it's totally fine w/o the teasing, sometimes when I take the rollers out, its already full enough *depending on the weather lol* 

If my hair rolls really good for me one day, I can usually streatch it out another day or so w/o doing anything else to it. I'll re-tease and spray it, but thats about it. 

It's also important to use hairspray, and LOTS of it to get it to hold!


----------



## amoona (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this post but what do you guys think of sleeping in the rollers? I have such little time when I wake up to get ready and my hair seems to be difficult then most to actually hold curls and I was thinking of buying large rollers and just setting my hair in them every night.


----------



## xtiffineyx (Apr 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Sorry to hijack this post but what do you guys think of sleeping in the rollers? I have such little time when I wake up to get ready and my hair seems to be difficult then most to actually hold curls and I was thinking of buying large rollers and just setting my hair in them every night._

 
Sleeping in hot rollers? Or the sponge rollers?? 


I don't think sponge rollers will give you the style in those pictures. The last time I used sponge rollers, they made my hair crazy curly, and nothing like what hot rollers do.

If you can stand to sleep in the hot rollers, your hair would hold even better since the longer you leave them in, the better the curl holds. But I don't know how you'd sleep comfortably lol.


----------



## Brittni (Apr 3, 2008)

Amoona, I've slept in hot rollers before. If you can do it, it works fine!


----------

